# Coastal Scents



## thenaturalway (Jan 3, 2009)

I am looking to purchase good quality fragrance oils for use in candles and soaps.  Coastal Scents has good prices.  Has anyone purchased from them? Did you like them?

Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

Is Coastal Scents the same as Coastal Body Shop?


----------



## thenaturalway (Jan 3, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Is Coastal Scents the same as Coastal Body Shop?



Here is the website:  http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm


----------



## itsmeroro (Mar 16, 2009)

I order from CS and have had nothing but GREAT customer service and speedy shipping.

I have been happy!  I love the FO's they have too!


----------

